

Texas man wrongly sentenced to death screwed out of $1.4 million - anderzole
http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelookout/20110216/ts_yblog_thelookout/texas-man-wrongly-put-away-for-decades-denied-compensation-after-legal-glitch

======
viggity
it really sucks for that guy, but this is not hacker news.

~~~
bpodgursky
Then don't upvote it.

